# Beef between Andrade and Sammy Guevara, physical fight backstage Andrade suspended



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I think what happened is that Sammy said some shit to Daniel Garcia and Andrade thought it was about him

That being said, it's always these same guys being a problem


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

In other words "fire me Tony"


----------



## Blonde (Sep 8, 2018)

Not afraid to get fired. So badass. So hardcore.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

#CancelAEWBecauseItWouldTotallyBeGoodForTheWrestlingIndustry


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Mr316 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1577294047244390400
> Tony Khan really is terrible at his job. No one respects him and gives a fuck about him.


Could be worse. He could allow sexual assault like Vince did with pat Patterson.

See I can troll too.


----------



## ROHBot (4 mo ago)

Rhhodes said:


> Not afraid to get fired. So badass. So hardcore.


Thats what i say to my boss....im still employed


----------



## TheDraw (Jun 27, 2019)

Why is this Sammy Guevara douche always in the headlines for stupid stuff?


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

TheDraw said:


> Why is this Sammy Guevara douche always in the headlines for stupid stuff?


Seems like the equivalent of Randy Orton when he was young. Trouble follows.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Andrade .. just leave. Leave already. I don't like Sammy but he has more upside.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Whenever I’ve watched Sammy on his vlogs, he seems like a decent guy to me.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

rich110991 said:


> Whenever I’ve watched Sammy on his vlogs, he seems like a decent guy to me.


Really? I used to like his vlogs but he just comes across as phony now. Stopped watching around 2-3 months ago.


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/SquaredCircle/comments/xvhrs2


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1577312062547501056
Sammy grows a spine finally. I like that. Andrade does seem like he's trying to find reasons to go be with his wife in WWE. He probably has come to terms that he's midcard and is now looking for an out.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Well the idiotic owner went to Sammy’s wedding so I’m pretty sure Sammy’s job is safe no matter what.


----------



## ROHBot (4 mo ago)

Wow this is fuckin hilarious. Sammy stood up for himself but still looks like a high schooler.


----------



## dsnotgood (Jun 28, 2011)

Andrade is just jealous of Sammy. Younger..much hotter wife….. better wrestling ability…Better look, taller..e tc etc.


----------



## Top bins (Jul 8, 2019)

I think AEW should release Andrade if he wants to go. I don't see the point in keeping unhappy talent. 

This week on rampage is the way you write off Andrade and get him off screen.


----------



## Freelancer (Aug 24, 2010)

Looks like the children need to have their twitter accounts monitored. Funny, isn't Sammy usually the one involved in the backstage drama? It was literally just a few weeks ago with Kingston.

Also, just do us all a favor and release Andrade and send him back to WWE catering.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

did sammy legit tell a wrestler to go back to the competitor? what a dipshit. At this point, one has to wonder why its always the same guy


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Geert Wilders said:


> Seems like the equivalent of Randy Orton when he was young. Trouble follows.



Orton was an obvious star in the making if he got his head on straight [Which he eventually did].


Sammy Guevara is well, a mid-carder.





zkorejo said:


> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/SquaredCircle/comments/xvhrs2
> 
> 
> ...



Unprofessional but Sammy definitely isn't inaccurate.


----------



## toon126 (Nov 10, 2015)

zkorejo said:


> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/SquaredCircle/comments/xvhrs2
> 
> 
> ...


Sammy wins. Superb response.

Fuck off Andrade, boring wanker.


----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)

Sammy Guevara constantly gets into it.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Having seen both sides I'm on Sammy's side.....I'm depressed now


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

"... And I'm not scared to get fired"

He forgot the end. "And I'm not scared to get fired now that my boy Triple H is running things up north"


----------



## Jbardo37 (Aug 20, 2021)

Not a fan of Sammy but Andrade has been a bust in AEW. He’s not main event level in WWE or AEW and this coming from someone who rated him in NXT.


----------



## ROHBot (4 mo ago)

toon126 said:


> Sammy wins. Superb response.
> 
> Fuck off Andrade, boring wanker.


How is that superb?


He comes off like even more of a bitch than Andrade did. Andrade hopefully slaps Sammy into oblivion on Wednesday


----------



## Christopher Near (Jan 16, 2019)

rich110991 said:


> Whenever I’ve watched Sammy on his vlogs, he seems like a decent guy to me.


John cena and hulk hogan seem like decent guys during interviews doesn't mean they are

It's east to seem cool when the camera is on


----------



## Saintpat (Dec 18, 2013)

This is what happens when you have an owner who publicly proclaims that people in the locker room don’t always get along and sometimes you can get angles out of that.

So basically it’s a great way to get prominent matches and TV time — don’t get along, escalate and make it public and Tony will elevate you. The ones in the back who aren’t acting up get left behind.


----------



## shadow_spinner (Dec 6, 2019)

Sammy keeps getting into beefs with people. After all this time, the common denominator is him. The proverb says: If someone is an asshole, they're an asshole, if everyone is an asshole, you're the asshole

Also here's this gem

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1577310451905728512


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> Orton was an obvious star in the making if he got his head on straight [Which he eventually did].
> 
> 
> Sammy Guevara is well, a mid-carder.


what does that have to do with what I said?? 🤔 both guys are unprofessional jerks, troublesome and young. Guevara will mature as he gets older


----------



## toxicnacho (5 mo ago)

Andrade dude. Just go. 
Your career has been so inconsistent with not getting over wherever your at. 

Starting to remind me of Alberto. He sounds like a headache. 

I'm cool with Sammy. He's shown some signs of immaturity but he's still so young. Hoping he grows up soon about a few things.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Christopher Near said:


> John cena and hulk hogan seem like decent guys during interviews doesn't mean they are
> 
> It's east to seem cool when the camera is on


More specifically I meant when he spoke about the Eddie Kingston stuff. I thought it was heartfelt and real. When he said things like “the people that know me, know I’m a good guy” etc. I believe him anyway.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

A lot of feuds start on social media, so are we sure this isn't a work? The main doubt coming from the fact both are heels, but AEW has run face vs. face and heel vs. heel feuds before.

We've entered a period where AEW is blurring lines between work and shoot with some things. The whole basis of Andrade vs. Ten (AEW Career vs. Mask) is the rumours Andrade wants to leave, so if he wins it'll show that those people have been worked by believing certain dirt sheets.


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

I love this storyline. All a work guys!!


----------



## I eat mangos (Sep 23, 2014)

Tony Khan has his issues, but Sammy Guevara and Andrade not getting along doesn't really seem like one of them.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

MEMS said:


> "... And I'm not scared to get fired"
> 
> He forgot the end. "And I'm not scared to get fired now that my boy Triple H is running things up north"


Even if it was still Vince there, CharGOAT would make sure her boy was taken care of.


----------



## DetroitsFinest61 (7 mo ago)

It’s a work bro… just kidding lol. I think Tony should just let Andrade go. Sammy has been in AEW since day 1 and booked on almost every show. Andrade is great but he fits in better in WWE with his baby mama to be.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Both seem insufferable, and in Andrade's case, not worth the headache.

Honestly, kinda wish Kingston just clocked Sammy in their last confrontation.


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

Get worked, Bro.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

3venflow said:


> A lot of feuds start on social media, so are we sure this isn't a work? The main doubt coming from the fact both are heels, but AEW has run face vs. face and heel vs. heel feuds before.
> 
> We've entered a period where AEW is blurring lines between work and shoot with some things. The whole basis of Andrade vs. Ten (AEW Career vs. Mask) is the rumours Andrade wants to leave, so if he wins it'll show that those people have been worked by believing certain dirt sheets.


I'm sure this isn't a work because both are idiots. 

I question the authenticity when it involves smart guys like Punk and Omega. These are not dumb people.. so it's hard to imagine them being stupid as fuck. Also with Punk, you never know. Worked shoot is kind of his thing. 

I kind of expect this kind of stupid behavior from the likes of Sammy and Andrade.


----------



## ROHBot (4 mo ago)

Dr. Middy said:


> Both seem insufferable, and in Andrade's case, not worth the headache.
> 
> Honestly, kinda wish Kingston just clocked Sammy in their last confrontation.


I find Kingston a prick too. But yeah, he should of clocked Sammy who desperately needs to be put in check.

But Kingston needs to be clocked as well.


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

Sammy getting involved in drama backstage again? Must be a day ending with y.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Tony should just let him go. It's not a loss and you'd save some on payroll.

Andrade's problem is that his upside in WWE even with the new regime isn't high, but at least Triple H knows how to present him. He'd get paired back with Zelina.


----------



## 45banshee (Jan 7, 2019)

Here's Sammy's apprent tweet to Andrade and Andreade's reply to said tweet.

Alright I'm gonna that guy..how do we not know this is a work..Hey hey! Hear me out

This is right on the heels of reports saying Andrade is unhappy and wants to leave. His career on the line match is this week. So maybe these tweets are to swerve you and make you think Andrade really doesn't want to be in AEW anymore and he will lose his match on purpose to leave AEW. 

If Andrade wins and he stays in AEW..guess goes right into a program with Sammy?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1577308449247039490


----------



## deadcool (May 4, 2006)

Both are unprofessional pricks who should be suspended without pay for a few months. Khan needs to address this and make an example out of these 2 so that other talent don't do this.


----------



## Typical Cena Fan (May 18, 2016)

3venflow said:


> A lot of feuds start on social media, so are we sure this isn't a work? The main doubt coming from the fact both are heels, but AEW has run face vs. face and heel vs. heel feuds before.
> 
> We've entered a period where AEW is blurring lines between work and shoot with some things. The whole basis of Andrade vs. Ten (AEW Career vs. Mask) is the rumours Andrade wants to leave, so if he wins it'll show that those people have been worked by believing certain dirt sheets.


If it’s a work why mention WWE? It makes both wrestlers and Tony Khan look bad

I can’t see Vance who has the highest win record of the Dark Order 44 I believe) losing the mask Brodie gave him in some throw away match with some abysmal mid carder on the anniversary of Brodie’s death

For all we know Andrade comes back under a mask or somebody has to win a gauntlet or handicap match to get his job back.


----------



## Dickhead1990 (Aug 31, 2016)

kingfunkel said:


> In other words "fire me Tony"


Pretty much what it looks like from here.


----------



## SolarPowerBat (Nov 24, 2014)

So glad the lines between kayfabe and reality are blurred again. I just worry that if people are this stupid when it comes to a fictional tv show, how stupid will they be when it comes to reality


----------



## toon126 (Nov 10, 2015)

ROHBot said:


> How is that superb?
> 
> 
> He comes off like even more of a bitch than Andrade did. Andrade hopefully slaps Sammy into oblivion on Wednesday


His insult was better than Andrade’. That’s how. It ain’t gotta be much deeper than that.


----------



## ROHBot (4 mo ago)

toon126 said:


> His insult was better than Andrade’. That’s how. It ain’t gotta be much deeper than that.


meh, if its all real and Andrade beats his ass on Wednesday in the back, that will end up being cherry on top.

Sammys reply screams mark turned wrestler. calling him a jobber and you only got hired because of Flair( who has nothing to do with AEW) was ridiculous.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Tay Conti is a stupid bimbo and holds Sammy Guevara back, but still Sammy's girl is better than Andrade's stupid bitch.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Tony should just hire Steve Blackman and Haku to put an end to all the drama. 

Locker room instantly becomes peace on earth.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

If Andrade had a problem with you, how would you know?


----------



## ROHBot (4 mo ago)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> Tay Conti is a stupid bimbo and holds Sammy Guevara back, but still Sammy's girl is better than Andrade's stupid bitch.


If Sammy gets fired, i inagine Tay leaves with him...and no one will ever hear of them again

Flair has done WM a few times.


Shes annoying but shes a better talent than Tay and held in higher regard in the industry


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

ROHBot said:


> If Sammy gets fired, i inagine Tay leaves with him...and no one will ever hear of them again
> 
> Flair has done WM a few times.
> 
> ...


WWE will gladly take Sammy Guevara and Tay Conti and Tony Khan can have stupid Charlotte and her nepotism as his problem! The only thing Charlotte ever does is get in the way of other women!


----------



## Upstart474 (May 13, 2018)

This is probably a work and a good one at that.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Talent doesn't want to be in AEW

Talent is suddenly a useless piece of shit lol


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Too bad I don't care about either of them.

This kind of thing peaked with the Punk vs. Elite saga.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

zkorejo said:


> I'm sure this isn't a work because both are idiots.
> 
> I question the authenticity when it involves smart guys like Punk and Omega. These are not dumb people.. so it's hard to imagine them being stupid as fuck. Also with Punk, you never know. Worked shoot is kind of his thing.
> 
> I kind of expect this kind of stupid behavior from the likes of Sammy and Andrade.


Punk isn't dumb based on?


----------



## ROHBot (4 mo ago)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> WWE will gladly take Sammy Guevara and Tay Conti and Tony Khan can have stupid Charlotte and her nepotism as his problem! The only thing Charlotte ever does is get in the way of other women!



Flair wont be leaving WWE anytime soon. Theres no way WWE takes Sammy maybe Tay. but if its a package deal, they have better women already. So she wont be needed

Flair is held in high regard. the other two arent


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Firefromthegods said:


> Could be worse. He could allow sexual assault like Vince did with pat Patterson.
> 
> See I can troll too.


Or protect and glorify a murderer like Jimmy Snuka


----------



## Rated Phenomenal (Dec 31, 2011)

Whose getting bit by a dog this time around.


----------



## Lurker V2.0 (Feb 2, 2021)

Mr316 said:


> Well the idiotic owner went to Sammy’s wedding so I’m pretty sure Sammy’s job is safe no matter what.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

One of these days someone is going to end up knocking out Sammy.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Based off what Andrade actually said, he sounds like a dick.

Maybe Sammy approached him and said he was a bit stiff? He might have said it in a nice way?

Andrade’s reaction is lame. Saying he was acting like “a little girl”. I’ve got no time for that kind of attitude.


----------



## imscotthALLIN (Feb 18, 2015)

Sammy is my new favorite after his response tweet. He hit the nail on the head. Ungrateful sack of shit Andrade thinks he’s some sort of god-like wrestler when really he’s just a plug who gets opportunities because of Ric. Go away Andrade, go and get over in Mexico where it doesn’t matter.


----------



## ROHBot (4 mo ago)

imscotthALLIN said:


> Sammy is my new favorite after his response tweet. He hit the nail on the head. Ungrateful sack of shit Andrade thinks he’s some sort of god-like wrestler when really he’s just a plug who gets opportunities because of Ric. Go away Andrade, go and get over in Mexico where it doesn’t matter.



He was getting opportunities before even dating Charlotte...

What are you talking about?



rich110991 said:


> Based off what Andrade actually said, he sounds like a dick.
> 
> Maybe Sammy approached him and said he was a bit stiff? He might have said it in a nice way?
> 
> Andrade’s reaction is lame. Saying he was acting like “a little girl”. I’ve got no time for that kind of attitude.


If he was complaining about Andrade being a little stiff, he is acting like a little girl.

Sammy using insider terms, like jobber, is pathetic

Heres hoping we read Andrade knocks out Sammy at Dynamite on Thursday morning


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

ROHBot said:


> He was getting opportunities before even dating Charlotte...
> 
> What are you talking about?
> 
> ...


You weren’t there. You don’t know if Sammy just mentioned it or was complaining or whatever. Andrade could have taken it the wrong way.

Sammy said on his vlog that there’s always seems to be a drama and that it’s exhausting. Doesn’t sound like he is revelling in it. He then moved on and kept being positive.

Haters gonna hate.


----------



## ROHBot (4 mo ago)

rich110991 said:


> You weren’t there. You don’t know if Sammy just mentioned it or was complaining or whatever. Andrade could have taken it the wrong way.
> 
> Sammy said on his vlog that there’s always seems to be a drama and that it’s exhausting. Doesn’t sound like he is revelling in it. He then moved on and kept being positive.
> 
> Haters gonna hate.


Well you werent there either and you added your interpretation....

So i added mine.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

ROHBot said:


> Well you werent there either and you added your interpretation....
> 
> So i added mine.


Wrong. My interpretation was based off a direct quote from Andrade. I then speculated that there’s 2 sides to a story and maybe whatever Sammy did might have been something of nothing.


----------



## Attitude Not Ruthless (11 mo ago)

The rise and fall of AEW


----------



## ROHBot (4 mo ago)

rich110991 said:


> Wrong. My interpretation was based off a direct quote from Andrade. I then speculated that there’s 2 sides to a story and maybe whatever Sammy did might have been something of nothing.



I also made my interpretation based off of Andrades comment.


i speculated that sammys a bitch since this is now twice in a month or maybe 6 weeks hes had issues with someone. He should of been let go back in 2020 after his remarks about Sasha Banks. 

now this "pillar"( or pillow) is causing more headaches for AEW.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Lurker V2.0 said:


> View attachment 134958


No way that’s real 😂😂 
Tony doesn’t take a day off from the coke


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

ROHBot said:


> *I also made my interpretation based off of Andrades comment.*
> 
> 
> i speculated that sammys a bitch since this is now twice in a month or maybe 6 weeks hes had issues with someone. He should of been let go back in 2020 after his remarks about Sasha Banks.
> ...


Again, you weren’t there.

You took it as gospel.

I said there’s 2 sides.


----------



## ROHBot (4 mo ago)

rich110991 said:


> Again, you weren’t there.
> 
> You took it as gospel.
> 
> I said there’s 2 sides.



Again...neither were you. Yet you re jumping to Sammys defense because you checked his vlog.

im jumping to Andrade defense because Sammy seems to be getting into issues frequently


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Andrade would beat Sammy's ass.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

ROHBot said:


> Flair wont be leaving WWE anytime soon. Theres no way WWE takes Sammy maybe Tay. but if its a package deal, they have better women already. So she wont be needed
> 
> Flair is held in high regard. the other two arent


Charlotte is trash and needs to go away, the WWE womens division is better without her under Bayley's leadership!


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

ROHBot said:


> Again...neither were you. Yet you re jumping to Sammys defense because you checked his vlog.
> 
> im jumping to Andrade defense because Sammy seems to be getting into issues frequently


It’s not the same. I judged Andrade based off what he actually said. You’re judging Sammy based off what Andrade said


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Buffy The Vampire Slayer said:


> Andrade would beat Sammy's ass.


So what


----------



## ROHBot (4 mo ago)

rich110991 said:


> It’s not the same. I judged Andrade based off what he actually said. You’re judging Sammy based off what Andrade said



im actually judging Sammy on his reputation thus far


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

ROHBot said:


> im actually judging Sammy on his reputation thus far


bit of both then


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

One Shed said:


> If Andrade had a problem with you, how would you know?



I chuckled.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

This company is falling apart fast. I am sure the network loves all this fighting being aired in the public just a great look for everyone involved.

This is what happens when you have a spineless money mark that wants to be friends with everyone and whoever sucks up to him the most is used.


----------



## ROHBot (4 mo ago)

CenaBoy4Life said:


> This company is falling apart fast. I am sure the network loves all this fighting being aired in the public just a great look for everyone involved.
> 
> This is what happens when you have a spineless money mark that wants to be friends with everyone and whoever sucks up to him the most is used.


Im sure when AEW bought ROH...WWE were annoyed that it got scooped up before they got it.


Now they probably figure...once AEW goes down the tubes, they ll buy both libraries


----------



## I am Groot (May 2, 2017)

Sammy strikes me as the guy who talks alot of shit and runs once confronted. I dont care if Andrade wants out, Sammy is still acting like a piece of shit and he's not as special as he thinks he is


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Whether anything going on in AEW is a work or not, either way, this company is looking fucking stupid with all the fighting going on, whether it’s backstage or on social media. Looks like the inmates run the asylum.


----------



## Error_404 (Apr 12, 2016)

Andrade so badly wants to get fired


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

This makes AEW look like a low rent run operation that can't get its employees under control. Tony gott put his foot down and fast!


----------



## Blonde (Sep 8, 2018)

zkorejo said:


> Really? I used to like his vlogs but he just comes across as phony now. Stopped watching around 2-3 months ago.
> 
> 
> __
> ...


This is spot on LOL. Andrade thought he would get Ric as his manager and get shot into the main event scene. He was even shooting on WWE (the women's locker room because he knows the guys would hand him his ass) in his exit interview in hopes of favorable booking in AEW.


----------



## DUD (Feb 21, 2021)

Andrade moaning about something is a guaranteed one to tick off every year on the bingo card. He did it in his first six months ik NXT, he did it in his first year on Smackdown, he did it in his last six months on RAW and he's been doing it in AEW. Maybe it's time to self reflect as to why you're not being used the way you'd like to be.


----------



## TheDraw (Jun 27, 2019)

Eastwood said:


> Whether anything going on in AEW is a work or not, either way, this company is looking fucking stupid with all the fighting going on, whether it’s backstage or on social media. Looks like the inmates run the asylum.


Nah if this is a work this would make AEW look like the most pathetic company ever, especially coming off the Punk fiasco. This amount of breaking Kayfabe and piggy backing off of the WWE by mentioning them and how people are threatening to jump ship would look beyond desperate at this point. It's just asking to be labeled as second rate.

Khan just literally has zero control of the talent in his company imo. Vince would be on top of situations like this and there would be repricission's for making the company look bad by exposing backstage personal issues in suck a tasteless way on social media. Both Sammy and Andrade are acting look schoolgirls here but it's all Khan's fault for not controlling it.

Khan is good for throwing out $$$ to people he doesn't use and drying up the worlds wrestling talent pool but not much else.


----------



## Michael Myers 1991 (Sep 27, 2016)

I was told that CM Punk was the sole cause of ALL backstage drama in AEW. Could it be that some wrestlers just don't like each other??


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

It's both pathetic but Sammy's is more because he's jsuy doubling down on pathetic Twitter arguing. This company really is falling apart. It's clear how badly so many wrestlers want out of aew.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Michael Myers 1991 said:


> I was told that CM Punk was the sole cause of ALL backstage drama in AEW. Could it be that some wrestlers just don't like each other??


Aew wasn't like this before he came into the company. I'm sure there was issues but it seemed people dealt with them like adults. When your highest paid wrestler leaves an example to cru and bitch on national TV, everyone will follow. No matter how many one wants to spin this punk has been terrible for aew and the ontop example of what he's left I'm every company.


----------



## lesenfanteribles (Nov 23, 2004)

Are they going to wrestle or at least fight or just be like this bickering with each other on Twitter?

If there's no match or nothing at all then why even bother with this.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

AEW sure is dividing up the fans right now. Half of them think its a work. Another half believe the tweets are legit heat. I dont know what to believe. But one thing for sure, Andrade sucks. He can't get over wherever he goes. The dude has a ceiling with what he does on his own. With Zelina Vega as his manager, it varies on how he's booked.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

RapShepard said:


> Punk isn't dumb based on?


Based on the fact he was in WWE in a constant struggle with management for like 7 years without throwing fists. His shoot with Cabana was nowhere near as spiteful and unfiltered as his post media scrum. If he was that short tempered and stupid he would have been in way more than one backstage fights than one.


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

It's like these guys need to be reminded it's all fake. So pathetic.


----------



## BlueEyedDevil (Dec 26, 2019)

Tony Khan seems like a nice guy but he is not respected. He needs to clamp down on these idiots exposing the business and devaluing his company on social media.


----------



## Attitude Not Ruthless (11 mo ago)

ROHBot said:


> Im sure when AEW bought ROH...WWE were annoyed that it got scooped up before they got it.
> 
> 
> Now they probably figure...once AEW goes down the tubes, they ll buy both libraries


AEW could very well be WWE property in 5-10 years.


----------



## Jnewt (Jan 12, 2018)

Then it is the lamest fucking beef there is. Arguing over twitter like 2005 emos on myspace just makes them look like limp wristed toolbags. Idk why it's tony khan's fault. If Rene Dupree would have had a silly argument with Rosey would it have been because Vince was bad at his Job?


----------



## Kopros_The_Great (Jun 26, 2014)

rich110991 said:


> It’s not the same. I judged Andrade based off what he actually said. You’re judging Sammy based off what Andrade said


We're judging him based on the things he has said and done in the past.

Now don't get me wrong: Andrade is bland and boring, overrates his own value constantly, and really needs to shut up. If Andrade left tonight, nobody would be off worse for it.

But Guevara? That fucker is an insecure little twat and probably a narcissist, always seeking for validation (by other narcissists, as they so often do) and not taking criticism well at all, getting into twitter fights over matters of nothing. Same goes for his ugly wife (whom really nobody wants to rape btw).
Channel changers is what they are, especially if one of them found a microphone on their way to the ring. Who keeps giving them these things?


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

Yikes


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Don't worry everyone. Tony Khan is the captain of this ship and has everything under control!


----------



## Fearless Viper (Apr 6, 2019)

If this isn't a work then Tony is an incompetent leader.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

RainmakerV2 said:


> I chuckled.


I hafffffa prablemm wifffaaa yuuuuu


----------



## The Sheik (Jul 10, 2017)

Sammy needs to fuck off and stop picking fights with people who would totally whoop his ass.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Fearless Viper said:


> If this isn't a work then Tony is an incompetent leader.



If it is a work, then Tony is an incompetent leader as well. This is pretty no-win. There has already been enough locker room drama and you don't need multiple people in the company doing a "I can't wait to go to WWE" gimmick.


----------



## ProgressiveWastleland (3 mo ago)

I don't care about either enough to choose a side, both have been talking crap before this. Not something I'm willing to waste time on.


----------



## Michael Myers 1991 (Sep 27, 2016)

shandcraig said:


> Aew wasn't like this before he came into the company. I'm sure there was issues but it seemed people dealt with them like adults. When your highest paid wrestler leaves an example to cru and bitch on national TV, everyone will follow. No matter how many one wants to spin this punk has been terrible for aew and the ontop example of what he's left I'm every company.


Punk probably could've handled it better, I'll give you that. But to say AEW wasn't like this is just pure hogwash... We read reports for months about Cody not getting along with other EVPs before he returned to the WWE. Omega even subliminally attacked Rhodes on Twitter after he left AEW. 

AEW seems to have a toxic backstage environment with anyone that's not cool with the Elite...


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Well, I am team Sammy in this

if they want to go, get going

Andrade has so far brought nothing to the party

none of the 'new signees have - except Danielson, Swerve and Keith

Punk too.... until he went bitch-mode


----------



## greasykid1 (Dec 22, 2015)

I get the feeling that what Sammy needs is someone to just punch him in his arrogant, smug face. It's a shame that Kingston didn't manage to land a few when Sammy was being a an asshole to him, cos that might easily have put his ego in check.

He seems to have an incredibly inflated sense of self importance. But the fact is, he's not even in AEW's top 20 performers on his best day. He's a scrawny little punk that really needs to be put in his place.

He keeps making trouble for himself, and he takes his "punishment" and he comes back having learned nothing. He's mistaking the obvious "Go Away Heat" for being over as a heel, but the fact is, most of the fan base just don't want him on their TV any more.


----------



## TheDraw (Jun 27, 2019)

Kopros_The_Great said:


> We're judging him based on the things he has said and done in the past.
> 
> Now don't get me wrong: Andrade is bland and boring, overrates his own value constantly, and really needs to shut up. If Andrade left tonight, nobody would be off worse for it.
> 
> ...


Never forget Guevara made a big fuss about how he was going to be used at an Impact Taping and was sent home. Dude acted like a Diva before he was even something to talk about.


----------



## TheDraw (Jun 27, 2019)

Fearless Viper said:


> If this isn't a work then Tony is an incompetent leader.


We're way past that point.


----------



## ripcitydisciple (Dec 18, 2014)

You all are a bunch of middle aged suburban housewives whose own lives are so uneventful and boring you have to manufacture drama and make thing a bigger deal than what things actually are to experience excitement.

Which is ironic since this is the kind of group who probably loathe shit like the Kardashians or the like.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

Dr. Middy said:


> #CancelAEWBecauseItWouldTotallyBeGoodForTheWrestlingIndustry


You sure this is not a work too?


----------



## stew mack (Apr 24, 2013)

Geert Wilders said:


> Seems like the equivalent of Randy Orton when he was young. Trouble follows.



except Sammy doesnt have 3/4 the talent RKO did


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

ripcitydisciple said:


> You all are a bunch of middle aged suburban housewives whose own lives are so uneventful and boring you have to manufacture drama and make thing a bigger deal than what things actually are to experience excitement.
> 
> Which is ironic since this is the kind of group who probably loathe shit like the Kardashians or the like.


LMAO bro shut up


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

TheDraw said:


> Never forget Guevara made a big fuss about how he was going to be used at an Impact Taping and was sent home. Dude acted like a Diva before he was even something to talk about.


I have no problem with this. Sammy doesn't work for Impact and so if he's asked to work Impact, he should only do so under his own parameters. He's under no obligation to take on extra bookings


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

stew mack said:


> except Sammy doesnt have 3/4 the talent RKO did


And what does that have to do with what I said? Talent or not, you shouldn’t have these guys anywhere near the company. RKO was depushed for this reason.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Seems like Sammy is the problem. He had a problem with Eddie too remember.


----------



## Freelancer (Aug 24, 2010)

They need a backstage leader like Taker was in WWE to stop this immature crap before it happens. Maybe Regal or Arn.


----------



## Trivette (Dec 30, 2013)

AEW once again revealing their overall unprofessionalism. What a joke and disappointment this federation turned out to be.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Michael Myers 1991 said:


> Punk probably could've handled it better, I'll give you that. But to say AEW wasn't like this is just pure hogwash... We read reports for months about Cody not getting along with other EVPs before he returned to the WWE. Omega even subliminally attacked Rhodes on Twitter after he left AEW.
> 
> AEW seems to have a toxic backstage environment with anyone that's not cool with the Elite...



I never said there was not issues. I just mean people were more professional. No matter how much we hated on cody or whatever, He was always professional until the final day. People just straight up bitching on social media is embarrassing and sad. People straight up ranting on national tv is just sad.

The thing about all the EVPS is the power was dramatically reduced a while ago. Im sure they still have a level of importance to them and likely if they didnt have the best of attitude that will still come off bad. But this is also why you do not have guys entirely embedded in your roster calling any form of shots like this. The company badly needs specific hires that dont wrestle and the job is to run the company with a creative direction and no one can tell them what to do.

And Punky has never been anything remotely close to a leader and so Tony should never have acted like he was some king shit. Hes always been a horrible example for wrestlers. Things have entirely fallen off the wheels for aew since he came into aew. He has a sense of example of bad attitude for all the wrestlers and here we are.


----------



## stew mack (Apr 24, 2013)

Geert Wilders said:


> And what does that have to do with what I said? Talent or not, you shouldn’t have these guys anywhere near the company. RKO was depushed for this reason.



you got a point Geert, I am sure you are happy about Italy and Sweden huh? lol


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)




----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

So, the match is replaced by Death Triangle vs. Dark Order for the trios title. PAC is also defending his All-Atlantic Title right after on the live Battle of the Belts, doing double duty, so clearly this wasn't a planned move.

I'd say suspended, released... or we're being worked into a shoot (- HH).


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Tony's big long term booking all in the works. suspend 90 percent of the roster for drama. They all jump the barricades and beat all Is cooperating wrestlers.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

I guess he decided to have a Tweet vs Career match instead.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Andrade actually went for it. 😂


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

Is Cowboy Bill Watts still alive? Maybe JR can call him to come in and be some deputy enforcer to knock these fuckwits in to shape so they stop mouthing off and getting suspended.

What a shit show.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Serious 14-year-old girl angst here.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1577800508160475136


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Lol wtf


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Sounds like there's some #heat on Andrade and Sammy (again).


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1577799647279865856


----------



## kazarn (May 8, 2020)

3venflow said:


> Serious 14-year-old girl angst here.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1577800508160475136


No doubt Andrade slept him backstage


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

Clearly a work. Get worked, Bro.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

kazarn said:


> No doubt Andrade slept him backstage


Oh my


----------



## Saintpat (Dec 18, 2013)

TK: A lot of people in wrestling don’t like each other, so that makes for backstage drama that we can weave into storylines that play out on screen.

(Wrestlers realize that having backstage drama will get them more TV time, prominent matches and feuds.)

TK: Why do we have all this drama???!!!??


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

3venflow said:


> So, the match is replaced by Death Triangle vs. Dark Order for the trios title. PAC is also defending his All-Atlantic Title right after on the live Battle of the Belts, doing double duty, so clearly this wasn't a planned move.
> 
> I'd say suspended, released... or we're being worked into a shoot (- HH).


i very much doubt its a work this time

time to get all the Black & Gold out, except for Keith and Swerve

(I guess Cole can stay too)


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

For all the talk of respect, the respectful way to leave a company or territory is on your back


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

3venflow said:


> Serious 14-year-old girl angst here.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1577800508160475136


lol, what a muppet


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Just get rid of this guy.


----------



## ajmaf625 (Dec 7, 2007)

Definitely a work…right guys? AEW home of the worked programs just like Punk and The Elite. Bush league shit not even Impact has this kind of drama going on


----------



## DrEagles (Oct 12, 2019)

Andrade uses Twitter as a tool to speak since he can’t speak English worth a damn in person lulz


----------



## Reil (Sep 3, 2017)

Well Sammy just tried to start a fight with Andrade backstage, according to TMZ and Fightful.


----------



## omaroo (Sep 19, 2006)

Place is out of control and the so called boss is a mark who's completely out of touch. 

Sammy is a cunt and needs be let go now. Andrade can fuck off too.


----------



## DJ Punk (Sep 1, 2016)

TK is such a Sammy Guevara simp wtf


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

I think we’ve nailed down which promotion qualifies as the sloppy shop now.




DJ Punk said:


> TK is such a Sammy Guevara simp wtf



He loved them short young skinny types. Who knows, DamnitChrist could be All Elite in a few years.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

This is embarrassing on all sides. I hope WWE don't sign this geek again and if they do it's as Charlotte manager lmao


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

double post


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1577813018125209601
This company is a train wreck. Also why is that clown Sammy not suspended either?


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

What an absolute fucking mess.


----------



## FrankieDs316 (12 mo ago)

This is the 2nd time that Sammy Guevara has gotten into a backstage altercation with someone on the roster. The guy is a Punk and should be suspended


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Tony, stop being a pussy and be a boss so shit like this stops happening.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Mr316 said:


> What an absolute fucking mess.


This company is toast. If all of the neckbeards can't see this, they're delusional


----------



## Scuba Steve (Sep 29, 2021)

FrankieDs316 said:


> This is the 2nd time that Sammy Guevara has gotten into a backstage altercation with someone on the roster. The guy is a Punk and should be suspended


Without knowing full facts and details, how can one without bias, fairly assess who deserves to be punished in the situation at hand?


----------



## Scuba Steve (Sep 29, 2021)

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> This company is toast. If all of the neckbeards can't see this, they're delusional


Translation : My opinion is the only correct opinion. All other opinions are wrong and delusional.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Scuba Steve said:


> Translation : My opinion is the only correct opinion. All other opinions are wrong and delusional.


Translation: CM Punk was right


----------



## Scuba Steve (Sep 29, 2021)

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> Translation: CM Punk was right


Poor translating skills.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Tony Khan: Don't worry about how toxic the company is, instead focus on juvenile scissoring jokes instead!!!!


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

Scuba Steve said:


> Without knowing full facts and details, how can one without bias, fairly assess who deserves to be punished in the situation at hand?


Punish them both for being tools who can't keep their shit together. These situations if true are clear affecting AEW's plans and they should be dealt with accordingly. Bench them both. 

Sammy in particular has been involved in two separate instances like this in a relatively short amount of time, making it very unlikely that he is just a victim in all of this. Maybe he should be benched for a while so he can get his shit together.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Who won? The people wanna know


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Scuba Steve said:


> Poor translating skills.


Well, it involves Andrade so yeah.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

No way Sammy could take Andrade in a fight. Dude would knock that smirk off his face.


----------



## Blonde (Sep 8, 2018)

Andrade trying to act tough like he doesn’t get rammed by Charlotte with a strap on every night.


----------



## AlexBerg (Nov 22, 2021)

No boss who continually controls all.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Fire the worthless sack of shit.

Of all the pointless signings he may actually be the worst.


----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)

What a mess all this backstage stuff is becoming there.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Lol what if this is Tonys massive long term booking plan. Have half the roster be un happy and suspend most of them. Have them return and face off against the happy people. Long term booking! you got us Tony.


----------



## Jay Trotter (Apr 10, 2019)

More failure at the top in this company. They knew for a fact these two guys would come in all heated up tonight. Nobody gave them a warning to keep their distance and not start any bullshit that could jeopardize the card for Dynamite and Rampage? Come on. You defuse this right away when they both enter the building. What a pathetic lack of leadership in this promotion since Cody left. One thing after another backstage.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Dr. Middy said:


> Tony, stop being a pussy and be a boss so shit like this stops happening.


I think he needs me to settle the scores.


----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

This is really sad and unnecessary. it was brewing for a while, and there was enough time to resolve the conflict.

So is the main event canceled or modified?


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Tony suspended Punk

I doubt he’s gonna let Sammy off. Andrade must have been in the wrong

people first hated Sammy just because he stuck his tongue out. Then because he got with Tai. Now you all wanna claim it’s because he’s difficult backstage. No proof of this really. He cut a promo on Kingston which Kingston took personal. Now Andrade is being a tool. Sammy is friends with most of the roster. His vlogs prove that.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1577829615434858499


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

rich110991 said:


> Tony suspended Punk
> 
> I doubt he’s gonna let Sammy off. Andrade must have been in the wrong
> 
> people first hated Sammy just because he stuck his tongue out. Then because he got with Tai. Now you all wanna claim it’s because he’s difficult backstage. No proof of this really. He cut a promo on Kingston which Kingston took personal. Now Andrade is being a tool. Sammy is friends with most of the roster. His vlogs prove that.


Who are these people that hate Sammy for getting with a woman they've never met? And, is that really a particularly large subsection of the AEW fanbase?


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

MonkasaurusRex said:


> Who are these people that hate Sammy for getting with a woman they've never met? And, is that really a particularly large subsection of the AEW fanbase?


seems to be


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

I was on Sammy’s side prior to this news. Fuck him now.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1577829615434858499


Not sure what Tony sees in that goof, very hypocritical suspending both the Elite and Punk, but keeping this tool


----------



## Deepvoice80 (Mar 31, 2008)

Tony Khan has lost the plot completely. When there's more drama going on behind the scenes than in front of the camera then there's a problem. He has zero discipline and certain people are taking the piss


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Deepvoice80 said:


> Tony Khan has lost the plot completely. When there's more drama going on behind the scenes than in front of the camera then there's a problem. He has zero discipline and certain people are taking the piss


He will just continue snorting coke and not caring


----------



## troubleman1218 (Jul 2, 2013)

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> Not sure what Tony sees in that goof, very hypocritical suspending both the Elite and Punk, but keeping this tool


Either Sammy is a cuck or he got some dirt on Tony


----------



## TheDraw (Jun 27, 2019)

Reil said:


> Well Sammy just tried to start a fight with Andrade backstage, according to TMZ and Fightful.


🤣 Oh man what a mess Khan's gotten himslelf into. 

This lockeroom is imploding internally like the worst times of WCW. At least Bischoff had the excuse of trying to control a lockderoom full of steroid roid rage freaks like prime Scott Stiener and Hogan. Khan cant even control a pre-teen boy and a mid-card jabroni glong at it in his company, even with them foreshadowing that they where gonna fight when they run into each other on set.


----------



## TheDraw (Jun 27, 2019)

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> Translation: CM Punk was right


Yes. Children indeed.


----------



## Saintpat (Dec 18, 2013)

So there’s not been a single report that Tony ever tried to resolve the issues between Punk and Hangman or the rest of the EVPs.

Not one sit-down to hash it out, nothing. If it happened, surely someone would have leaked that by now or Tony himself would have.

And you’ve got these two going at it all over social media so you make a match out of it … and then change it and leave one of them out.

Again, why there wasn’t someone waiting at the door for each of them to escort them into separate rooms and then have Tony come read the riot act to each of them and then probably bring them together to say ‘ok you’re on one end of the table and you’re on the other … we don’t leave this room until it’s sorted.’ With Tony mediating and whatever enforcers you need to keep them apart.

I mean, how do you not tell Sammy: ‘Let me make this clear — you’ve been suspended twice already, we had an issue with you when you went to Impact and didn’t like the booking … so if you don’t realize it you’re on your last straw. You do NOT want to know what a third suspension will look like, because you might be sitting at home without a paycheck until next summer or longer. So you do not say anything to him, you do not mention him, you do not engage him on social media, you do not even LOOK at him. Do you understand?’

As for Andrade, you bring your legal papers and say, ‘You want out? Sign this. It includes a six-month non-compete and an NDA. You don’t sign it and you’ll be sitting at home. I’ll decide if that’s paid or unpaid judging your behavior from this moment forward.’

Not to mention he recently appointed a bunch of people with no talent relations experience to talent relations jobs. And things have gotten worse sense then … no wonder. I mean literally Tony Schiavone (a nice guy by all accounts) was cited as being great for the job because he was in WCW when it was a zoo backstage — how does that make him qualified to help everyone get along?

Geez, act like a boss rather than a beta cuck for once in your life.


----------



## imscotthALLIN (Feb 18, 2015)

Tony has no clue how to lead. How hard could it be to keep two guys separated. Just a straight up moron.


----------



## TheDraw (Jun 27, 2019)

Saintpat said:


> So there’s not been a single report that Tony ever tried to resolve the issues between Punk and Hangman or the rest of the EVPs.
> 
> Not one sit-down to hash it out, nothing. If it happened, surely someone would have leaked that by now or Tony himself would have.
> 
> ...


Khan needs to step away from his position. The environment he created in and out of the ring is dangerous.

There is no leader in AEW. Khan is just a fan with a lot of money and a big mouth.


----------



## troubleman1218 (Jul 2, 2013)

DJ Punk said:


> TK is such a Sammy Guevara simp wtf


Either Sammy sharing Tay with Tony or Sammy got dirt on him 😂


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

I don’t like either of these guys, so I don’t really care what happens.

But calling out the company for running a sloppy shop … lol …

have you ever watched wrestling? did you watch in the 80s, 90s, 00s etc… Essentially, every company, at every time, everywhere has had toxic elements backstage. WWE, WCW etc … we’re far more toxic than a few guys taking swings backstage, airing dirty laundry or asking for releases.

AEW is simply a victim of the social media / internet era.

it’s funny really. It’s like old school professional athletes calling out the antics of current stars, when back in the day, without the internet or mobile phones, they were far worse.


----------



## TheDraw (Jun 27, 2019)

FrankieDs316 said:


> This is the 2nd time that Sammy Guevara has gotten into a backstage altercation with someone on the roster. The guy is a Punk and should be suspended


And it happened like two weeks ago lol.


----------



## Saintpat (Dec 18, 2013)

thorn123 said:


> I don’t like either of these guys, so I don’t really care what happens.
> 
> But calling out the company for running a sloppy shop … lol …
> 
> ...


“AEW is a victim.”

LOL. 

Poor AEW. Poor Tony.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

I like how people act like it's a big deal 2 guys got into a fight backstage in a wrestling company.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Some of y'all need a hobby.


----------



## Bit Bitterson (Sep 18, 2020)

Yikes. When it rains, it pours.


----------



## Shaz Cena (9 mo ago)

thorn123 said:


> I don’t like either of these guys, so I don’t really care what happens.
> 
> But calling out the company for running a sloppy shop … lol …
> 
> ...


Just because its been done before it does not make it right. This is embarrassing stuff from a number 2 wrestling company.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

This company is a train wreck. Khan can't handle this shit.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

thorn123 said:


> I don’t like either of these guys, so I don’t really care what happens.
> 
> But calling out the company for running a sloppy shop … lol …
> 
> ...


It’s a different business in a completely different time period.

Sure in 1980 they’d let the boys settle things themselves. But in a company that has a legal team? Probably not.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Taker is going to love this locker room


----------



## Blonde (Sep 8, 2018)

La Parka said:


> It’s a different business in a completely different time period.
> 
> Sure in 1980 they’d let the boys settle things themselves. But in a company that has a legal team? Probably not.


They didn’t have legal teams back then? Come on now.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Rhhodes said:


> They didn’t have legal teams back then? Come on now.


In the era where dudes were shitting in girls purses and offering helicopter rides on air planes? Probably not very good ones.


----------



## ChupaVegasX (5 mo ago)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> I like how people act like it's a big deal 2 guys got into a fight backstage in a wrestling company.


I like how they also act without seeing said altercation, taking 2nd hand “reports” of it, and criticizing TK for it. LOL


----------



## imscotthALLIN (Feb 18, 2015)

This does have some sort of “real sports feel” to it. Tony, you son of a gun you’ve done it again. Booker of the decade in my eyes.


----------



## ChupaVegasX (5 mo ago)

La Parka said:


> In the era where dudes were shitting in girls purses and offering helicopter rides on air planes? Probably not very good ones.


No cellphones and cameras everywhere 24/7 back then either. Different time.


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

Shaz Cena said:


> Just because its been done before it does not make it right. This is embarrassing stuff from a number 2 wrestling company.


I agree. That’s a good call. And a philosophy I believe in.

I am an old guy, and I raise my (almost adult) kids to not act in a way the kids did in the 80s. 1.because there is always a phone in your face and you could ruin your career and reputation. 2. Because it’s wrong.

But many wrestling fans believe that things like the 90s and the attitude era etc were a utopia backstage. They were not. And they were considered the most exulted era of wrestling (by many).

Its the hypocrisy that I am pointing out.


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

La Parka said:


> It’s a different business in a completely different time period.
> 
> Sure in 1980 they’d let the boys settle things themselves. But in a company that has a legal team? Probably not.


Yeh I agree. See my other post 👍


----------



## Shaz Cena (9 mo ago)

thorn123 said:


> I agree. That’s a good call. And a philosophy I believe in.
> 
> I am an old guy, and I raise my (almost adult) kids to not act in a way the kids did in the 80s. 1.because there is always a phone in your face and you could ruin your career and reputation. 2. Because it’s wrong.
> 
> ...



When you put it that way I understand. Nothing personal on you I see these sorts of comments a lot so felt like giving my input. Appreciate your mature response, for that you got my like on this post.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

since we are speculating here, my guess is this altercation was not too serious and Andrade was sent home while they negotiate his conditional release from AEW, since he obviously does not want to be there


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> I think we’ve nailed down which promotion qualifies as the sloppy shop now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I banned HookedOnThuganomics for taking a shot at dc outside of rants. Don't do it


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

rich110991 said:


> Tony suspended Punk
> 
> I doubt he’s gonna let Sammy off. Andrade must have been in the wrong
> 
> people first hated Sammy just because he stuck his tongue out. Then because he got with Tai. Now you all wanna claim it’s because he’s difficult backstage. No proof of this really. He cut a promo on Kingston which Kingston took personal. Now Andrade is being a tool. Sammy is friends with most of the roster. His vlogs prove that.


I don't blame him for the Kingston thing, but when a guy gets in 2 physical alterations in 3 months that's not necessarily a good look.


----------



## Saintpat (Dec 18, 2013)

thorn123 said:


> I don’t like either of these guys, so I don’t really care what happens.
> 
> But calling out the company for running a sloppy shop … lol …
> 
> ...


Isn’t the ‘sloppy shop’ a reference to something Taz said a couple years ago, saying basically that WWE ran a sloppy shop and ‘we don’t.’ Just kind of ironic.

Sure a lot of stuff happened in the past in the territories and even after. But norms have changed in wrestling and outside it. There is more of a corporate environment. That’s why there are PR teams, that’s why TV network partners have a say-so in things (and hasn’t Thurston speculated openly on his belief that WBD has at least a small stake in AEW). 

Nobody — not the NFL, not the NBA, not any sports or entertainment entity — wants its dirty laundry aired on TMZ, which is where this landed. On the one hand, I guess it’s a sign that AEW has ‘made it’ that its backstage problems are worthy of not just wrestling but also entertainment dirtsheets.

But timing-wise, this is just bad. Third incident of a physical altercation backstage in like a month, with the previous ones at least resulting in suspensions that kept top talent at home and away from live and TV events … which isn’t a good look. 

If there ends up being legal action over the Punk/EVPs situation, rest assured this becomes part of the issue — that AEW has an unsafe work environment where workers can be assaulted. I don’t think the ‘Well in 1979 Dirty Dick Slater beat up a guy in the FCW locker room, so this is not a big deal’ defense is going to fly.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Firefromthegods said:


> I banned HookedOnThuganomics for taking a shot at dc outside of rants. Don't do it



What did he say?


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

Saintpat said:


> Isn’t the ‘sloppy shop’ a reference to something Taz said a couple years ago, saying basically that WWE ran a sloppy shop and ‘we don’t.’ Just kind of ironic.
> 
> Sure a lot of stuff happened in the past in the territories and even after. But norms have changed in wrestling and outside it. There is more of a corporate environment. That’s why there are PR teams, that’s why TV network partners have a say-so in things (and hasn’t Thurston speculated openly on his belief that WBD has at least a small stake in AEW).
> 
> ...


I don’t disagree.
I just think AEW gets more criticism than is warranted, especially when compared to the fed - who have been like Teflon over the years. And I am no AEW super fan. 
I mean Vince’s allegations even had many defenders. People on this site were calling him “the man”.


----------



## Blonde (Sep 8, 2018)

La Parka said:


> In the era where dudes were shitting in girls purses and offering helicopter rides on air planes? Probably not very good ones.


Any big company not run by an idiot would have an in-house legal team. It’s for their own protection. The legal team’s job isn’t to babysit adult wrestlers. Nor is it TKs job. His concern isn’t Sammy fighting Andrade. His concern should be the dumb fuck Andrade openly inviting Triple H to engage in contract tampering. They should be gearing up to make an example out of this fool.


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

LolAEW.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

RainmakerV2 said:


> What did he say?


There was a picture of a dude in the scissor me daddy ass shirt and he said hey look it's DC without the clown mask.


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Rule one of running anything... be consistent with your decisions. BOTH should have been punished. Doesn't matter if Andrade is leaving and Sammy isn't or that Sammy was in the main event. Not sure what Khan is doing.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

La Parka said:


> In the era where dudes were shitting in girls purses and offering helicopter rides on air planes? Probably not very good ones.


Even if the legal teams were top notch the way certain behaviour is viewed and treated has changed a great deal since 1982, shit it's changed a great deal since 2012. What was once considered "boys being boys" or whatever is looked at in a far different manner these days.


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> Not sure what Tony sees in that goof, very hypocritical suspending both the Elite and Punk, but keeping this tool


Are you saying TK should rip up the script just minutes before the show begins?


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

rich110991 said:


> seems to be


 Weird.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Firefromthegods said:


> I banned HookedOnThuganomics for taking a shot at dc outside of rants. Don't do it


Do we need a wrestlingforum locker room meeting?


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Dudes on his way out of the company, he probably doesn't care.


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

Adapting said:


> Rule one of running anything... be consistent with your decisions. BOTH should have been punished. Doesn't matter if Andrade is leaving and Sammy isn't or that Sammy was in the main event. Not sure what Khan is doing.


Rule #1: Get the business in the ring. 

TK did the right thing. He can still punish Sammy later if necessary, you're only assuming he won't be punished.


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

IronMan8 said:


> Rule #1: Get the business in the ring.
> 
> TK did the right thing. He can still punish Sammy later if necessary, you're only assuming he won't be punished.


He's already wrong for not doing it IMMEDETELY. Doesn't matter if it comes later.


----------



## RightBoob (11 mo ago)

Andrade needs to GTFO asap.

Dude's a fucking mark for himself and is a pile of trash, he's only thing of note worth watching in AEW was him trying to "buy" Darby Allin. And that was funny, only because it wasn't meant to be.

And no, that's not anyone's fault but his. He can't get himself over, because he is actual trash.


----------



## Blonde (Sep 8, 2018)

Adapting said:


> Rule one of running anything... be consistent with your decisions. BOTH should have been punished. Doesn't matter if Andrade is leaving and Sammy isn't or that Sammy was in the main event. Not sure what Khan is doing.


That’s no punishment for Andrade. If he’s not backstage, he can’t collect some insider intel that he will share with Triple H using google translate. Dammit, he came so close to helping Triple H realize he’s a maineventer who should win the rumble and beat Roman for both belts at Mania.

The crowd will go wild just like in this big return..


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1534691372904525825


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1577846463052267520


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Rhhodes said:


> Any big company not run by an idiot would have an in-house legal team. It’s for their own protection. The legal team’s job isn’t to babysit adult wrestlers. Nor is it TKs job. His concern isn’t Sammy fighting Andrade. His concern should be the dumb fuck Andrade openly inviting Triple H to engage in contract tampering. They should be gearing up to make an example out of this fool.


Anytime theres a fight, its a problem. Theres a ton of issues that can pop up for a company. 

In 1980 sure, it was fine. Guys would beat the shit out of each other and no one would really care. There was also dudes who stick things in other guys asses when they slept and nobody ever cared either.

Its a different world. Solving things with violence even in wrestling is looked down upon and its much more risky legally than it once was. Do I agree with it being looked down upon? not really. In a perfect world I'd like to see two guys just settle things but thats not where we are.


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

Adapting said:


> He's already wrong for not doing it IMMEDETELY. Doesn't matter if it comes later.


Why? Then he'd have to tear up the script and ruin his main event storyline.

That would be stupid. And for what benefit?

Vince McMahon Snr's #1 rule is literally to get the business in the ring, I wasn't making that up lol.

It's the same philosophy behind immediately paying Jeff Jarrett on the spot so he'd do the match against Chyna instead of walking out. First thing Vince did when he bought WCW? He told Jeff Jarrett he was fired literally in his announcement promo on Raw. Do it on your own time. Get it in the ring. TK 100% right here.


----------



## JasmineAEW (Oct 19, 2020)

I love Tony, but without knowing all the facts, I think he is largely to blame here. He should have told Sammy and Andrade to come to his office as soon as they arrived at the arena to hash things out. He should tell them that this kind of pettiness won’t be tolerated. The Elite-Punk situation should have been a major reminder about how important it is to have a cohesive locker room. Seems Sammy and Andrade were too immature to understand that.


----------



## GarpTheFist (8 mo ago)

I hate sammy but andrade is clearly to blame here. There's nothing wrong in telling someone to chill out in the ring, many of the tough guys in the past have said that to others like shane o mac. The dude is obviously a huge mark for himself so he couldn't fathom the fact that someone didn't like him being stiff. Stop acting like an insecure child, say sorry or that you will be more careful and move on but no, you have to be petty and insecure. Wrestling is just full of bunch of manchilds.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

thorn123 said:


> I don’t like either of these guys, so I don’t really care what happens.
> 
> But calling out the company for running a sloppy shop … lol …
> 
> ...


I mean a lot of shit could've been lesser deals if executives and super fans didn't boast about how AEW was going to change wrestling and bring it into the future and out of the ridiculous carny pasts. 

Now they're certainly not as bad as old territories and shit, but when you put yourself on a moral pedestal you faltering leaves you open to more criticism.


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

RapShepard said:


> I mean a lot of shit could've been lesser deals if executives and super fans didn't boast about how AEW was going to change wrestling and bring it into the future and out of the ridiculous carny pasts.
> 
> Now they're certainly not as bad as old territories and shit, but when you put yourself on a moral pedestal you faltering leaves you open to more criticism.


That’s a fair call If that’s the case. I don’t follow super closely and don’t really know that AEW spouts moral ideals.

In a vacuum, I just don’t see these issues as big deals. I think it happens almost everywhere.

I mean the golden state warriors have players swinging on each other and no one is questioning the organisation (nor they should)


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

thorn123 said:


> I don’t like either of these guys, so I don’t really care what happens.
> 
> But calling out the company for running a sloppy shop … lol …
> 
> ...



Most problems within the company were not known to the general public back in the 80s/90s/00s. Even Bret/Shawn [Pre-Montreal Screwjob] and Hogan/Macho Man's relationship was largely left to the wrestling tabloid speculation. There's no doubt animosity between people in WWE at the moment but it's largely contained within the company. I remember back in the day when Batista and Booker T had a fight and it was resolved right away. Even if they didn't become friends, they didn't allow it to continue to fester beyond what happened.

AEW is having multiple incidents [Which is now including violence] front and center within the company. It's pretty obvious there's a person [or people] leaking all this stuff out to the wrestling tabloids and "media" and Khan seems to be unable to put the kibosh on it. Instead, it keeps festering and only causing further problems.





Rhhodes said:


> They didn’t have legal teams back then? Come on now.




Read up on the numerous incidents that occurred back in the 80s that involved lawyers. I don't even think Dynamite Kid/Jacques Rougeau involved a court room and that included one guy getting several of his teeth knocked out. The promoters usually paid a lot of these people off to avoid a lawsuit in order to keep kayfabe.


----------



## Moonlight_drive (Oct 8, 2008)

Just gey rid of Sammy. He brings nothing to the product.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

If Andrade wants out just cut him. Dude flopped hard in WWE and has done nothing in AEW. Why keep such a person?
He was all hype and presentation from WWE and nothing of substance. Zero charisma or charm. Cant even speak English.

Tony has so many toys to play with and keeps hiring more and more people. Just start firing the ones that dont wanna be there.


----------



## ROHBot (4 mo ago)

So i imagine Sammy got his ass beat....

Guy should of known his place


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Sammy didn't throw any punches. Give this guy Andrade what he wants and get him outta here!!! It's not like this is a CM Punk or a Kenny Omega here. This is a guy who is a good in-ring wrestler and brings nothing else to the table.


----------



## Wridacule (Aug 23, 2018)

I wonder if Matt Hardy told Sammi he was stiff when he bounced that chair off his head like an and 1 trick play... fuckin goof..


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Khan is so far out of his depth it's hilarious. AEW's internal meltdown is so much more entertaining than anything they've put on TV.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Looking at Sammy's face appearing as pristine and obnoxiously pretty as usual, it doesn't look like Andrade has much of a swing on him.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Rhhodes said:


> That’s no punishment for Andrade. If he’s not backstage, he can’t collect some insider intel that he will share with Triple H using google translate. Dammit, he came so close to helping Triple H realize he’s a maineventer who should win the rumble and beat Roman for both belts at Mania.
> 
> The crowd will go wild just like in this big return..
> 
> ...




What a pop for Andrade [No really, I thought I heard someone's chewing gum pop].


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Seriously, if you just put someone from AEW Dark like say...Angelico in Andrade's spot or just took Andrade out of the rotation and rotated others in more often, would the show get worse? The answer is no. In fact, if it gives you more time for Wardlow or Darby Allin, the show would get better.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Geeee said:


> Seriously, if you just put someone from AEW Dark like say...Angelico in Andrade's spot or just took Andrade out of the rotation and rotated others in more often, would the show get worse? The answer is no. In fact, if it gives you more time for Wardlow or Darby Allin, the show would get better.


They have Rush who is doing Andrade's act with more efficiency (in terms of fan reaction). But I think it's the optics of giving a guy what he wants by acting violently that would concern Tony Khan. Basically, it tells anyone who wants out to just go and punch the easy victim, Sammy Guevara, in future. I'd probably lean towards a release, but TK could try a different strategy of saying this kind of behaviour won't get what you want by sending Andrade home on gardening leave for a long time.

Hopefully, from all of this TK will learn that WWE isn't as much of a gold mine for talent as he may have thought last year and some of them come with chips on their shoulders and expectations that you can't fulfill. There are some good who are total pros and add something, but more and more aren't turning out this way. He's had more success recruiting guys from smaller promotions, Japan and Mexico overall. Perhaps they feel more grateful for the chance. The Acclaimed are a great example of what you can do with a bit of thought, taking two indy guys and making them into white hot, merchandise-moving acts.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

3venflow said:


> They have Rush who is doing Andrade's act with more efficiency (in terms of fan reaction). But I think it's the optics of giving a guy what he wants by acting violently that would concern Tony Khan. Basically, it tells anyone who wants out to just go and punch the easy victim, Sammy Guevara, in future. I'd probably lean towards a release, but TK could try a different strategy of saying this kind of behaviour won't get what you want by sending Andrade home on gardening leave for a long time.
> 
> Hopefully, from all of this TK will learn that WWE isn't as much of a gold mine for talent as he may have thought last year and some of them come with chips on their shoulders and expectations that you can't fulfill. There are some good who are total pros and add something, but more and more aren't turning out this way. He's had more success recruiting guys from smaller promotions, Japan and Mexico overall. The Acclaimed are a great example of what you can do with a bit of thought, taking two indy guys and making them into white hot, merchandise-moving acts.


Does AEW really need to hang onto all the malcontents willing to punch their co-workers? Unless, they are irreplaceable like CM Punk and Kenny Omega, let 'em go! Will HHH even want guys like this? Honestly, if I'm haitch, I'm avoiding this landmine.


----------



## RuthlessAttitude (5 mo ago)

Irish Jet said:


> Khan is so far out of his depth it's hilarious. AEW's internal meltdown is so much more entertaining than anything they've put on TV.


Haha I've been thinking the same.

Khan really needs to grow some balls and stop running that company like a fanboy with his dream roster. If someone isn't hungry and professional - let alone happy - you job them the fuck out and show em the door. It might be cruel, but that's showbiz. There are more part time wrestlers than there are promotions with A+ production values and at least 1 million people watching live each week.


----------



## Top bins (Jul 8, 2019)

They even had the perfect storyline on Friday to get rid of the guy. He's no big loss to AEW and won't be a big gain if he goes back to WWE. 

If I was Tony I would of had 10 beat the guy and get him away.


----------



## Cooper09 (Aug 24, 2016)

LOL Tony's micropenis empire crumbling down. This is what happens when you promise to many people the exact same thing with only a limited amount of space to fit them in.


----------



## DrEagles (Oct 12, 2019)

Cooper09 said:


> LOL Tony's micropenis empire crumbling down. This is what happens when you promise to many people the exact same thing with only a limited amount of space to fit them in.


Nothing is crumbling you moronic twat. AEW will still be here 10 years from now and that probably makes your dick shrivel


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

Sammy needs to be suspended.. Seems like he´s in the mix most of the times when there´s backstage issues.
And if Punk could be suspended, everybody can/should.
..Maybe Sammy is trying to steal the moniker from Marina Shafir, and become "The Problem"


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

yeahright2 said:


> Sammy needs to be suspended.. Seems like he´s in the mix most of the times when there´s backstage issues.
> And if Punk could be suspended, everybody can/should.
> ..Maybe Sammy is trying to steal the moniker from Marina Shafir, and become "The Problem"


Sammy: "You know me! You know ME! YOU don't know me! YOU DON'T KNOW MEEEE!!!"
Andrade: "Ok how you know?"


----------



## Saintpat (Dec 18, 2013)

3venflow said:


> They have Rush who is doing Andrade's act with more efficiency (in terms of fan reaction). But I think it's the optics of giving a guy what he wants by acting violently that would concern Tony Khan. Basically, it tells anyone who wants out to just go and punch the easy victim, Sammy Guevara, in future. I'd probably lean towards a release, but TK could try a different strategy of saying this kind of behaviour won't get what you want by sending Andrade home on gardening leave for a long time.
> 
> Hopefully, from all of this TK will learn that WWE isn't as much of a gold mine for talent as he may have thought last year and some of them come with chips on their shoulders and expectations that you can't fulfill. There are some good who are total pros and add something, but more and more aren't turning out this way. He's had more success recruiting guys from smaller promotions, Japan and Mexico overall. Perhaps they feel more grateful for the chance. The Acclaimed are a great example of what you can do with a bit of thought, taking two indy guys and making them into white hot, merchandise-moving acts.


Tony should call a locker room meeting and stand Sammy in front of the room and say, ‘Anyone who wants out of their contract, step up and punch this guy in the face.’


----------



## deadcool (May 4, 2006)

Saintpat said:


> Tony should call a locker room meeting and stand Sammy in front of the room and say, ‘Anyone who wants out of their contract, step up and punch this guy in the face.’


What purpose does that serve?

If in fact Guvera started the fight, he should have been suspended.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

The tone comes from the top. Once again, we see how little respect or fear these guys have of their boss. They know how much of an ADD-having money mark he is.

Needs to get over his damn ego and actually bring people in who know what they're doing.


----------



## NathanMayberry (Oct 11, 2019)

thorn123 said:


> That’s a fair call If that’s the case. I don’t follow super closely and don’t really know that AEW spouts moral ideals.
> 
> In a vacuum, I just don’t see these issues as big deals. I think it happens almost everywhere.
> 
> I mean the golden state warriors have players swinging on each other and no one is questioning the organisation (nor they should)


The Warriors won the Championship... AEW just ran an anniversary show with like 2800 people, 3 years after they debuted with 12,000. 

They are not the same.


----------



## grecefar (Dec 19, 2017)

Well looks like sammy is in the clear and was andrade who started?, still it's not like sammy has a clean record either, this was what?, his third incident?, it's not a coincidence.


----------



## Saintpat (Dec 18, 2013)

Jedah said:


> The tone comes from the top. Once again, we see how little respect or fear these guys have of their boss. They know how much of an ADD-having money mark he is.
> 
> Needs to get over his damn ego and actually bring people in who know what they're doing.


If the report from Meltzer is accurate, I cannot imagine a better case-closed definition of creating an unsafe work environment than specifically telling someone ‘if you come to work and start a fight/hit someone, you will NOT be fired.’ 

It’s basically giving them a free pass to beat up anyone they want.

CM Punk’s lawyer probably sent over a new buyout figure this morning that’s basically triple what they had been asking for, lol. Tony is over a barrel.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Saintpat said:


> If the report from Meltzer is accurate, I cannot imagine a better case-closed definition of creating an unsafe work environment than specifically telling someone ‘if you come to work and start a fight/hit someone, you will NOT be fired.’
> 
> It’s basically giving them a free pass to beat up anyone they want.
> 
> CM Punk’s lawyer probably sent over a new buyout figure this morning that’s basically triple what they had been asking for, lol. Tony is over a barrel.


He won't be fired because that's what he wants. That's the punishment. He was told if he gets physical he won't be fired. He assured he wasn't going to get in any altercation and did it anyways. He threw punches and Sammy retreated (smart move). 

Andrade was sent home and will probably stay home for the rest of his contract duration. He can be with his wife at home now lol. And wait out his contract. What a dumb fuck.


----------



## Ultimo Duggan (Nov 19, 2021)

As far as we know Roderick Strong and Mustafa Ali wanted out of WWE. They have unsatisfied wrestlers just like every other company. Even now there could be wrestlers who think they are worse off with Poppa Paul holding the pencil. 

AEW wrestlers should probably “take it to email” though. RSPW would ask off topic arguments to “take it to email” so the main threads aren’t derailed with personal business. AEW could stand to follow that suggestion.


----------



## TheGreatBanana (Jul 7, 2012)

So this idiot Sammy really thinks Andrade would be jobless if it wasn’t for Ric Flair? How delusional can you get. I’m not the biggest of Andrade’s fan, but he asked for his release with WWE. Prior to joining WWE, Andrade was super popular in Mexico and Japan. He was apart of the popular Los Ingobernables. That faction went onto to Naito insanely popular in Japan. This idiot Sammy has never achieved anything of value in wrestling and he wants to chat shit. He’s a complete nobody outside of the AEW bubble.


----------



## GarpTheFist (8 mo ago)

From cultaholic:
Meltzer is saying that sammy didn't throw any punches, andrade threw one but they were pulled apart after that. They were both warned on Tuesday to not fight and they agreed but apparently andrade was waiting for sammy to start the fight. Andrade was told he wont be fired if he fought but will be sent home and dave's sources are telling him that andrade did it all to get fired


----------



## ROHBot (4 mo ago)

DrEagles said:


> Nothing is crumbling you moronic twat. AEW will still be here 10 years from now and that probably makes your dick shrivel


lol you better pray that video game does good numbers...because if doesnt your projection will pretty funny as the company will continue to bleed money

if the game flops i give AEW 2 more years. if its successful, 10 years sounds about right


----------



## DrEagles (Oct 12, 2019)

ROHBot said:


> lol you better pray that video game does good numbers...because if doesnt your projection will pretty funny as the company will continue to bleed money
> 
> if the game flops i give AEW 2 more years. if its successful, 10 years sounds about right


Based on what? Tony has more money than most and isn’t going to give it up. It’s not a WCW situation where the brand was owned by the network


----------



## ROHBot (4 mo ago)

DrEagles said:


> Based on what? Tony has more money than most and isn’t going to give it up. It’s not a WCW situation where the brand was owned by the network


Dixie Carters family has more money than WWE, and they walked.

Tony and his fathers money isnt any different.


----------



## DrEagles (Oct 12, 2019)

ROHBot said:


> Dixie Carters family has more money than WWE, and they walked.
> 
> Tony and his fathers money isnt any different.


You’re talking out of your ass due to your biased desire for aew to fail. Carters situation was different. The money was tied up in Panda Energy and the investors didn’t want to continue wasting money in TNA. AEW exceeded TNAs success from day 1. They couldn’t even venture out of the impact zone in Universal Studios. The Khans own an NFL team along with a much more lucrative soccer team in Europe. AEW isn’t going anywhere and you should accept that instead of spewing your BS about the company


----------



## ROHBot (4 mo ago)

DrEagles said:


> You’re talking out of your ass due to your biased desire for aew to fail. Carters situation was different. The money was tied up in Panda Energy and the investors didn’t want to continue wasting money in TNA. AEW exceeded TNAs success from day 1. They couldn’t even venture out of the impact zone in Universal Studios. The Khans own an NFL team along with a much more lucrative soccer team in Europe. AEW isn’t going anywhere and you should accept that instead of spewing your BS about the company


Woah Woah Woah there little man!!! lol

Tissue for your issue?

i want AEW to succeed...I want Kahn to put ROH back on tv or on youtube. If they go out of business, WWE will own both libraries.

What i do want is for Tiny Kahn to grow up and start treating the company like a company and not some vanity project.


And yes i know they own two pro sports teams that get more eyes on them than AEW does.

If the game flops and the moneys running out...you think they re going to sell the pro sport teams....or AEW that has hit its plateau based on his booking ability?

Just because AEW is more successful than TNA doesnt change the fact both kids from rich backgrounds wanted to play wrestling booker/promoter/owner


----------



## AthleticGirth (Jul 25, 2020)

Bizarre that with AEW doing a string of good domestic numbers we've got the usual stand up for the E crowd spewing their waffle house FUD. 🙄 


Now I like Andrade, I see a lot of unfilled potential, but his AEW run as a whole hasn't been good. Sammy is obviously a TK favourite, but he's not mine. He makes his much bigger opponents look weak with his poor selling, he's reckless, just look at the chair shoot to Hardy which busted him open and the ladder match with Scorpio and now it seems he's a backstage politician. As well as the fights he also refused to work Impact. Christian's not too good to go to Impact but this brat is ???

I suspect Andrade's going to be gone, and if Tripps can use him better then fair enough. Sammy will remain in AEW hiding under Jericho's skirt and enjoying TK's good graces. Sammy's go home heat for me now, I have no interest in watching him.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Andrade waiting for Sammy in the hall like some beat em up boss is some silly shit lol. Definitely should catch a heavy fine and would make sense why only he was punished.


----------



## Joe Gill (Jun 29, 2019)

AEW 2022


----------



## DrEagles (Oct 12, 2019)

ROHBot said:


> Woah Woah Woah there little man!!! lol
> 
> Tissue for your issue?
> 
> ...


Again, you’re talking like you know it all when you don’t know anything about the aew situation. They aren’t going out of business and the company will probably be around longer than you. Acting like they’ll fail because you personally disagree with the owner is batshit crazy. I assume people thought the same of Vince back in the 80s and here we are


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1578103872941608960

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1578102424442920960

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1578104697030053888


----------



## ROHBot (4 mo ago)

DrEagles said:


> Again, you’re talking like you know it all when you don’t know anything about the aew situation. They aren’t going out of business and the company will probably be around longer than you. Acting like they’ll fail because you personally disagree with the owner is batshit crazy. I assume people thought the same of Vince back in the 80s and here we are


no one assumed Vince was going out of business. Even in the 90s when it was close no one thought that. during the 80s he was drawing huge houses at MSG. 

Tony Kahn isnt Vince and isnt as business smart. its the truth.

all im saying is...dont be surprised when Papa Kahn turns off the money faucet


----------



## JasmineAEW (Oct 19, 2020)

JasmineAEW said:


> I love Tony, but without knowing all the facts, I think he is largely to blame here. He should have told Sammy and Andrade to come to his office as soon as they arrived at the arena to hash things out. He should tell them that this kind of pettiness won’t be tolerated. The Elite-Punk situation should have been a major reminder about how important it is to have a cohesive locker room. Seems Sammy and Andrade were too immature to understand that.


I have to amend my statement a little here. According to Meltzer, both Sammy and Andrade were contacted on Tuesday and told to knock it off and warned against having a confrontation. So there’s that. Also, apparently Andrade was clearly the aggressor and threw punches at Sammy. Which explains why Sammy wasn’t sent home.


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

NathanMayberry said:


> The Warriors won the Championship... AEW just ran an anniversary show with like 2800 people, 3 years after they debuted with 12,000.
> 
> They are not the same.


Not saying they are the same.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Sapp and Meltzer about to make a bank on this one.


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/SquaredCircle/comments/xxjwtx


----------



## DUD (Feb 21, 2021)

TMZ showing these fake wrestling journalists how to create a fake wrestling story. Brilliant.


----------

